# 1 year down the line (my traincase is bursting) Very Pic Heavy :-)



## Kirsty (Mar 28, 2010)

So I have been collecting since feb 08, so 1 year 1 month, but it doesn't have quite the same ring to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My boyfriend got me a traincase for xmas & i've had so much fun filling, organising and re-organising it. I've been wanting to do this for ages, so i'm sorry if I went into too much detail. Here goes:

*The Case (& my groovy pink laptop):*






*Open, in all its glory.*






The top sections are where I keep my MSF's because the divider aren't removable & they are the perfect sized compartments






*Side 1*: Pigments, Style Black MES, Pigment samples, potted eyeshadows, 






*Side 2*: Overspilled MSF, Bronzer, Lilyland blushes, potted blush, Paints, Cheekhue, Concealer, broken loose Studio Fix powder, loose mica "blush", depotted UDPP






*Bottom*: Lipsticks, lipglasses in my holder. My palettes are at either side of the lipstick holder (best seen in side 1 pic). Also in the bottom are foundations, MSFN, Fix+, Strobe Cream, Lipliners/Eyeliners, random palettes (barbie, too faced), tools.






*Palettes*: (I put pirate stickers on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






Neutrals:
The more vigilant may notice Phloof! & Nylon are the wrong way round. oops! 






Brights:






Blush:






Pressed Pigments:






*Pigment Samples etc:*






Helium, Blue Brown, Reflects Very Pink, Reflects Antique Gold, Silver Fog, Jewelmarine, Studio Moisture Tint, Softwashed Grey, Depotted UDPP, Costal Scents mica, broken Studio Fix powder

*Style Black MES:*






Cinderfella, Young Punk, Gilt By Association, Blue Flame (broke :-( I dropped it in a club, thank god it waited til I was home to break) Back-Up Cinderfella

*Potted eyeshadows, misc. eye stuff:*






Back-up black greasepaint stick, Max Factor 2000 cal. Mascara, MUFE #92, Blacktrack Fluidline, Canton Candy Paint, Flammable Paint, Stila Little Black Dress smudgepot, Hot Hot Hot, Hypnotizing, La La, Evening Aura

*Potted Blushes:*






NARS Orgasm, Dada Delight Cheekhue, Well Dressed, Moon River, Florida Cremelend, Joie-De-Vivre, So Sweet So easy

*Full Sized Pigments:*







*Foundations Etc:*






Cleanse Off Oil, MSFN Light x 2, SFF, Fix+ Rose, Clear Mascara, Revlon 
Colorstay, Strobe Cream, Tools

*MAC Liners:*






*Random Liners:*






*Special Packaging blushes/beauty powders:*






Heatherette Alpha Girl, Fafi Sassed Up, Neo Sci-Fi Refined Golden (I cant use this it way too dark, just love the compact)

*MSF:*











Blonde, Redhead, Perfect Topping, Petticoat, Lightscapade, Smooth Merge






Clockwise: Soft & Gentle, Cheeky Bronze, By Candlelight, Porcelain Pink (I may have S&G & By Candlelight mixed up)

*Lipsticks/Lipglass:*

traincase039.jpg picture by kird - Photobucket






Like Venus, Comet Blue, Smile, Jingle Jangle, She Zam!, Love Alert






Boy Bait, Amorous, My Favourite Pink, Luscious Spark, Goldyrocks, Blackfire






Jellybabe lipgelee, Eclectic Edge, Miss Marble, Fast Friends, Nice Kitty, Electric Fuschia, Sugar Trance, True Babe, DuWop Twilight lip venom

Squeeze It, Totally It, Ice Scape, Love Nectar, Hey Sailor!, Russian Red, Spring Bean, Budding, NARS moonfleet






St. Germain, 3N, 3N, Pink Plaid, Nude Rose, Patisserie, Bubblegum
Strayin, Lavender Whip, Show Orchid, Utterly Frivilous, Pink Nouveau, Creme Cup






Shy Girl, Costa Chic, Honey Love, Lollipop Lovin', Fleshpot, Kat Von D Backstage Bambi
Russian Red, Flash 'n' Dash, Strawbaby, Port Red, Queen's Sin, Queen's Sin

*Stuff I left out :-(*






Studio Sculpt concealer, LUSH Bubblegum lip scrub, Baby Goth Girl n/p, UD 24/7 Zero

*Brushes:*

MAC Brushes






150, 129, 187, 131, 165, 226, 239, 217, 210, 219SE 181SE

Random other brushes






*Everything else* that doesn't fit gets shoved in random drawers, like so:






I think I need a new traincase! thanks for looking


----------



## blusherie (Mar 28, 2010)

I love your collection - so nicely organized!!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 28, 2010)

Great collection; thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 28, 2010)

great collection! that box sure fits a lot. 

Lightscapade!


----------



## my_adored (Mar 28, 2010)

Wonderful collection! I am so jealous that you got a hold on those Style Black glittery eye shadows. I didn't get the chance.
Good luck with further collecting!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow that is a great collection!


----------



## n_c (Mar 28, 2010)

great collection!


----------



## Kirsty (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *my_adored* 

 
_Wonderful collection! I am so jealous that you got a hold on those Style Black glittery eye shadows. I didn't get the chance.
Good luck with further collecting!_

 





 I'm so sad for you, they are soo lovely. (that doesn't help, lol) I should have perhaps taken better care of mine :'( or someone will take them away from me!


----------



## arlingtonian (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful collection.  I love the pirate stickers!


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 29, 2010)

Love this! You have so many awesome things that I've been lemming.


----------



## LASHionista (Mar 30, 2010)

I find soooo many items in your collection I'm totally craving for! Gorgeous!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 30, 2010)

really really nice collection


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Apr 2, 2010)

awesome collection


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Apr 3, 2010)

Love your neutrals palette! And your train case... I'm an organization freak and have been lemming one.


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 4, 2010)

Love you collection everything is organized and easy to get to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to organize my stuff.


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## maryphillips07 (Apr 6, 2010)

oh wow!! looks like you might need a new but bigger train case soon! lol


----------



## shimmergrass (Apr 7, 2010)

great collection


----------

